# controlar encendido y apagado automatico de luces



## Edwardo (Feb 15, 2006)

Estoy trabajando en un proyecto para controlar las luces y ventiladores de un salon de clases de forma de que se activen con la llegada de alguna persona y que se desactiven cuando no haya nadien en el salon. ¿que sensores me recomiendan para controlar la activacion y desactivar ?


----------



## wyr3x (Feb 15, 2006)

... termicos ... de movimiento .... sensores auditivos ... que limites tienes?... que prefieres?....


----------



## Edwardo (Feb 23, 2006)

yo tenia pensado con sensores de presencia y el control con un PIC 16f84


----------



## pepepuerto (Feb 26, 2006)

Hola Eduardo, te mando una pagina que seguro tendras algo que te ayude  suerte un saludo
http://www.commlinx.com.au/schematics.htm


----------



## julio_ (Mar 7, 2006)

Hola Edwardo.
Estoy en las mismas condiciones de proyecto, al inicio use un PIC y un sensor de movimiento pero cuando la persona que se encontraba en la habitacion escribiendo, el sensor no detecto movimiento a apago la luz, jejejej ... creo que no fue el sensor adecuado.
Espero que las otras personas te hallan indicado el adecuado o talvez es el sistema.
Por otra parte, encontre en este mismo foro una respuesta algo similar en la que una persona a colocado en su casa algunos sistemas de estos y dice que si funciona, pero no sé que habra usado... le escribi y ahora estoy en la espera de su respuesta. asi como el tuyo.
Por otra parte WYR3X indica que es algo en funcion al sensor... espero que sea algo comerciable en mi pais.
Ademas revise la pagina que indica PepePuerto, esta algo bueno, no lo he terminado de revisar pero alli hay proyectos... pero el que buscamos no lo he encontrado aun.
esperando pronta respuesta

atte
julio


----------



## Edwardo (May 13, 2006)

hola Julio
ya pudo solucionar el problema de  cuando la persona que se encontraba en la habitacion escribiendo y no se apagara la luz. y como estas trabajando el PIC los tiempos, verificacion de puertos...


alguna cosa escribame al e_mail: 






att. Eduardo. 8)


----------



## el boricua (Mar 15, 2010)

Hola

Lideres estoy trabajando en un proyecto de automatizacion de las luces de una planta de produccion. La logica debe ser la siguiente. Las luces deben encenderse y apagarse mediante conteos de reloj a diferentes horas automaticamente. Todavia no tengo diagrama


----------



## pepechip (Mar 16, 2010)

Puedes poner en la puerta una barrera luminosa compuesta por 2 detectores de luz, para asi poder determinar si la persona entra o sale.
Ademas deveras de añadirle un contador para que sume o reste las personas que entran o salen de la abitacion.


----------



## pevargas3 (Abr 5, 2011)

no entiendo lo de entrada o salida de persona de la habitacion
te agradeceria si puedieras facilitarme el circuito junto con el del contador.


----------

